
Ask HN: Failed/Strugling Entreprenuers please say hi. - navdeep
What is the difference between a successful and a failed Entrepreneur. Are the successful bunch genetically smarter? Are they more hardworking? or are they simply lucky?<p>Why do some of us succeed and others fail miserably. Is it nature or nurture. I believe its all about the right circumstances. You throw a monkey on a stack of hey and if he is lucky he will find gold underneath it.<p>It sucks not to be successful but can you really change that?
======
james_baxter
It takes all three, smarts, hard work and luck. Your nature and your nurture
affect the first two. Luck is the x factor that is out of our control to some
degree. Although, smarts and hard work will increase our probability that we
will find luck, i.e. Your location, the contacts you make, etc.

youditto.com

------
nmaio
Hey from <http://pollerbare.com> \- Just keep plugging at it. Most people with
a head on their shoulders are able to find their way. I'm sure you're one of
those, so just keep truckin' along!

------
jparicka
hi from alpha.beepl.com struggling.

~~~
jparicka
<http://alpha.beepl.com>

